# 2002 stalls when warm?



## folkshark (May 12, 2013)

I've had this problem off and on for a few years 
Sorry if this has already been answered in the past...
When my 1975 2002 is warm and has been driving for a while, it stalls at intersections and traffic unless I keep the rpms up manually by foot. My hoses appear to be in good shape and connected. So, what's the next likely suspect?


----------



## John in VA (Feb 21, 2006)

What kind of carb? What type of choke? Sounds like the choke is not behaving properly after warmup.


----------



## folkshark (May 12, 2013)

*redline weber*

Hey John
Thanks for responding!

Your theory makes sense. 
I used to monkey around on an old motorcycle so Im familiar with the concept of a choke. 
Although not familiar enough to know what one looks like on my own car.

Apparently I have a Redline Weber carburetor
I am stumped about the choke though
Where would I look?
What's it look like?

Snooping around I see a few open "holes" that have nothing going in or out of them. 
They've been like that for a few decades now (this is my family's car I've come to inherit) 
I took a picture of one, do you think its from the original carb?


----------



## John in VA (Feb 21, 2006)

Looks like a 32/36 DGAV. A = agua, a water-controlled choke, so there should be hoses leading to/from it. Check out:
http://www.piercemanifolds.com/category_s/322.htm
http://www.redlineweber.com/
http://www.carburetion.com/Weber/weberparts.asp


----------



## folkshark (May 12, 2013)

cool! thanks John!


----------



## folkshark (May 12, 2013)

*New Carb for 1975 2002*

Hi guys
Im thinking of just replacing my carb for my 1975 2002
Is there a favorite carb for this car?


----------



## folkshark (May 12, 2013)

and what's the difference between electric and water chokes?


----------

